
Dropping RC4 - pascal_cuoq
https://twitter.com/agl__/status/638757860696940544
======
pascal_cuoq
And about the same time, Adam Langley retweeted:
[https://twitter.com/MSEdgeDev/status/638762308089438208](https://twitter.com/MSEdgeDev/status/638762308089438208)

(Ending support for the RC4 cipher in Microsoft Edge and Internet Explorer 11)

